# Too much height with all clubs



## KeefG (May 15, 2012)

I've got a problem where I get way too much height with all of my clubs, to the point where my irons from say 7 through to my wedges actually balloon up and drop almost vertically.  Even with my driver and rescue woods, I get virtually no roll and 99 times out of a 100 my ball stops pretty much where it pitches.

Now this isnt much of a problem with wind helping, but when i'm faced with a shot into the wind i'm losing so much yardage its untrue. 

With my old 7 iron I used to hit around 145 to 150, since I got my new irons last year (which I still need lengthening by around an inch) I regularly hit around the 130yd mark which is pants.  I couldnt reach a 120yd par 3 with an 8 iron into the wind the other day!!

Anybody have any suggestions?  The only thing I can think of changing is the ball I use (Srixon AD-333) but not sure if that would help?


----------



## duncan mackie (May 15, 2012)

you need a launch monitor and pro to analyse what's happening - from that the answer will delivered.

it could be......absolutely loads of things


----------



## garyinderry (May 15, 2012)

i got a lend of a 4 wood and i seem to be able to hit this in the air like a 9 iron at times too. i think im coming in over the top and far too steep. will try keeping the face slightly open at address because im using a v.strong grip and i think its even more closed at impact. im going to try a slightly flatter swing today. trial and error folks!


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 15, 2012)

Is your weight too much on your heels? Do you fat the ball at all? Could be you are striking the ball on the upswing a little. If your weight is too much on your heels it can get stuck towards your back foot and move the bottom of the swing plane backwards a few inches.


----------



## KeefG (May 15, 2012)

ScienceBoy said:



			Is your weight too much on your heels? Do you fat the ball at all? Could be you are striking the ball on the upswing a little. If your weight is too much on your heels it can get stuck towards your back foot and move the bottom of the swing plane backwards a few inches.
		
Click to expand...

Not very often do I fat it, but I balance my weight evenly between my toes and heels, maybe putting more weight forward will help then?

My son had the opposite problem, he had too much weight on his toes to the point he nearly toppled over and the pro he had lessons off told him to balance his weight evenly, which is why I did it.

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## bobmac (May 15, 2012)

Do you take divots with your shorter irons?
Which way do they point?


----------



## chrisd (May 15, 2012)

I have nothing to add, I only came here cos I thought it was Oddsocks posting with his old affliction back again!


----------



## JustOne (May 15, 2012)

chrisd said:



			I have nothing to add, I only came here cos I thought it was Oddsocks posting with his old affliction back again!
		
Click to expand...

Do you often wait at bus stops when you'd rather walk?


----------



## Oddsocks (May 15, 2012)

chrisd said:



			I have nothing to add, I only came here cos I thought it was Oddsocks posting with his old affliction back again!
		
Click to expand...

take that crystal ball and shove it sockets.......:angry:

... yes thats my way of saying its reared its head again... and i aint a happy bunny!ne:


----------



## KeefG (May 15, 2012)

bobmac said:



			Do you take divots with your shorter irons?
Which way do they point?
		
Click to expand...

Nope, never, if I take a divot its because i've got under the ball too much but they point in the right direction, I generally pick the ball clean off the surface leaving a very slight graze.


----------



## bobmac (May 15, 2012)

KeefG said:



			Nope, never, if I take a divot its because i've got under the ball too much but they point in the right direction, I generally pick the ball clean off the surface leaving a very slight graze.
		
Click to expand...

Try this drill at the range. It should help

[video=youtube;bJ2oBmW37eY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJ2oBmW37eY&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]

And take a divot


----------



## KeefG (May 15, 2012)

Cant get on youtube through our work firewall, i'll have a look tonight.

and if i could take a divot I would lol

Cheers Bob


----------



## chrisd (May 15, 2012)

JustOne said:



			Do you often wait at bus stops when you'd rather walk?
		
Click to expand...


I only appear to be waiting for a bus but really just resting the legs!





Oddsocks said:



			take that crystal ball and shove it sockets.......:angry:

... yes thats my way of saying its reared its head again... and i aint a happy bunny!ne:
		
Click to expand...


Well OS from that posting you'd never guess !


----------

